# 3rd Gen 4Runner Husky Liner Cargo Liner



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

FS: 3rd Generation Toyota 4Runner Cargo Liner (Beige color). $20 local pick up preferred (between Baltimore and Washington), may consider shipping.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Love my 3rd gen! 20 yrs old, 250k miles and still running like a scalded dog

You gonna be near the OBX anytime this spring or summer?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

No, I'm afraid not. With the missus and two small children, my fishing time is practically nil at the moment, which is why my 3rd Gen had to get let go for something more family friendly.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Man I certainly understand...If someone wants it up your way sell it. If you still have it and head down this way.. let me know... Its a good deal for sure.

The thought of you replacing it with a Dodge Caravan must keep you up at night.... Those kids will give you more joy than a stinky ole fish, and remember, "Happy Wife, Happy Life"....even though kiddie seats fit in the back seat just fine.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Atlantaking, where are you located? I can pick this up for big2na if he wants it.


----------

